# PC Power Scan



## joanied (Jul 11, 2002)

Hello,
I would appreciate it if someone here can maybe tell me a bit about a program called "PC Power Scan".
Is it reliable, does it do what it says it will do, is the company that provides it reliable?
I know there are some 'computer fixes' programs that are a total scam... so could someone recommend this one or not?

Thanks so much!


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 8, 2001)

Hi joanied...

Well here's what some users have to say in their testimonals ...

"This tool is a total godsend! With a simple click of the mouse it detected an incredible 164 errors on my computer and I thought I was doing a good job maintaining it. Even more incredibly, it fixed those errors even faster...this simply has to be the best fix-it tool available out there! -- Chris Mathers

*Why would you pay for any software that you're NOT going to use? Good question isn't it, but that's exactly what millions upon millions of people do each and every day!*

Let me explain.

I wanted PC PowerScan to be different and to put more control in the hands of YOU, the consumer. That's why we came up with a brand new method of distribution called Rentware.

Here's how it works.

You get PC PowerScan completely free of charge to run as many health checks on your computer as you like, for an unlimited time period. If no problems are found on your PC you pay absolutely NOTHING!

http://www.pcpowerscan.com/index.html?1330

I guess if it finds no problems on your PC then it cost you nothing... hmmmmmm. If it works as well as it claims every PC should have this miracle fix it software installed.

DS


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Wow look what it cost if you want to fix something. Plus if you paid that cost and then after a year you have to pay again for the program to fix things.

Seems to do the same thing as Norton WinDoctor does and you get other things with norton and it will not stop fixing things for you after you used it a year.


----------



## joanied (Jul 11, 2002)

hello, and thank you!
I appreciate your replies.... I guess none of these fix it programs must be worth a darn, as I had also inquired about PC1Click and was told not to touch it with a ten foot pole!!
I have Norton on my system, it came with my computer, which is about 4 yrs old....I did go to Norton Wizard yesterday and ran a fix...but I have no idea if I have any problems to fix, and if I did, if Norton did fix them...no screen came up that said...OKIE-DOKIE!!
Is there a place to go for a Norton update??
And, since I am here...has anyone had experience with the program I've seen at PCpitstop web site...PC Booster?? If so, I'd like opinion on that one.
Thanks so much...I'll check back to see if you reply to this post also...hope so...I love this place, even though I don't understand most of this techie stuff...I would be lost without techguy!!
You are all wonderful...and have a wonderful Easter!
Thanks again!!


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 8, 2001)

joanied....

"... I had also inquired about PC1Click and was told not to touch it with a ten foot pole!!"

LOL I agree ... I think that you'll find that most knowledgeable folks, techs, members in help forums and the like will pretty much agree that there's no such thing as a reliable "fix it" software utility ... there's just too many variables for one program to determine what belongs and what can be safetly removed from any one system...

The registry is a good example .... there's REG cleaners plenty available (lots and lots) for anyone who may want to clean up some left over Registry entries .... in theory a clean Registry will help the a PC to to function and run smoothly ... conversely a neglected Registry that has several hundred unneeded entries left over from uninstalled software and old programs, trial downloads etc will likely slow down the system.

The thing is that using a Reg cleaner program and allowing it to "auto" run a Reg scan and then decide for you what entries should be removed or LOL some say "These entries are safe to remove now" .... so you allow it to do its thing. It all seems to be alright and you reboot later on and realize that the Reg Cleaner that you used took out some Reg entries that needed to stay because now your PC wont boot up to the nice looking desktop that you have become so attached to .... Bummmer  ... Thats when you'll hear things like "Oh I could have told you THAT Reg Cleaner is way too agressive" LOL .... Gee Thanks

Fixit type software utilities .... may or may not help your otherwise well behaved PC .... it just "Depends". I'd suggest following the standard advice * If it aint broke don't fix it. * 
That said ... Do tell us what kind of PC you have and what OS you're working with maybe some info about what things have gone wrong with your PC the past etc etc .... that'll help out alot.

Ok no more typing for me .... maybe someone else in here will help out with their observations and their own experiences .... or give some general tips on keeping the History files the Cache and the Temps cleared out .... along with some extra cookies that may be in there you need not have ... General maintenance stuff.

DS


----------



## rogerpost (Jan 17, 2003)

I was looking for the same information. I hate to download something when I have never heard of it before. It sure sounds good but they why would they stick something on their web page that sounded bad???


----------



## jbcanadian (Jun 16, 2003)

Hello all! This is my first time posting. I received an email about pc1click. I ran the free scan, and found that my computer has 503 errors on it. 503 registry errors makes me wonder how I could even turn the computer on! Anyhow, I ran a search for reviews on this app, and this forum is the first link I chose. Glad I found this place, I would've been out 160 bucks! Here is a question. pcpitstop, is it worth my while? will it "fix" registry issues?

jb


----------



## joanied (Jul 11, 2002)

DO NOT use that program PC1Click. If you have in installed...get rid of it. TOTAL SCAM!!!
Read thru all the posts about it here...
If you really want a program that will find errors ect on your computer...ask here about what to use...but please, get rid of PC1Click.
Good luck & have a nice day!


----------



## jbcanadian (Jun 16, 2003)

Thanks Joanied! I installed the app and ran the scan once, then checked this forum for reviews. After reading what you have been through, I uninstalled the app immediately. After doing so, my entire machine froze up solid. I had to do a cold boot to bring it back up. Any news and reviews on PC PitStop? If it is any good, I may try it, but would rather know what it may do, or cause on my computer.

jb


----------



## joanied (Jul 11, 2002)

Hi JB,
Oh,man... I am sorry that your computer froze up...and hope you can get everything sorted out.
Did you run a virus scan & malware scan??
I am not a computer techie...more like a computer dummy...and one thing I've learned is that you have got to check out any program you want to download for 'nasties' first! I have a web site I built and by downloading some graphics (shareware) software I found out some of those programs had malware and I found many 'hidden links' on my web site that linked up with some nasty web sites ect...that's how I became aware of all this stuff and my computer wasn't running right.
I assume you have AV programs and a good firewall and at least on program like AdAware and SpyBot Search & Destroy. Another good one is Script Sentry. Also Panicware Pop Up Stopper.
As for PCPitStop...go try it out. I would not take everything to heart in the test results...but it will give you a very good idea as to what is going on with your computer. If it finds stuff and recommends a 'fix', use their Auto Fix with care...read up on it first.
use the help forum to ask anything you want...there are no dumb questions, and it's the only way you can learn first hand...rather than trying something you don't know about and then realizing what a boo-boo you made...like with that damn PC1Click...
I guess that covers everything...
there are many wonderful help forums you can join...and if you need anything else...just ask! If I can't help you (and there's a good chance I can't)...I will give you some links that you can go to for expert help. In fact, my suggestion is that you get yourself hooked up with someone on the forum that really knows his stuff!!!
Best of luck to you..up there in Canada??


----------



## rogerpost (Jan 17, 2003)

I use System Works by Symantic (or something that). It used to be Norton's. I have never paid full price for it. It is often listed at discount prices. Norton's anti virus comes with it and it is often cheaper than the anti virus alone in the stores. I checked with Norton to find out if these were stolen or anything and they said if it would register then it was a good copy. they have always been good copies.


----------



## joanied (Jul 11, 2002)

Hi rog,
Think I'll check that out...sounds familiar, maybe I've tried it. I've been to so many web sites for this type program lately, I can't keep track anymore!!
But, my system seems to be running just fine now, so I ain't gonna touch a thing!!
Time for me to get on with other computer related stuff...like maybe working on my web site...I have 3 pedigrees to research and I just promised someone a favor to get a horse they are selling listed for them...which takes tons of time!
Hope all is going well for you & continues that way!!
Great chatting with you...Have a wonderful day...and I'm sure we'll bump into each other again here...


----------



## rathmanbros (Aug 15, 2008)

What about the new one that Norton offers?


----------

